# Help neededwith suggestions for sites in Spain at the moment



## meakwooders (Feb 26, 2011)

Currently at Camping Buganvilla, just outside Marbella. Can anyone suggest a campsite for us that is:

Short walk to bars/restaurants. (Paul still recovering from total knee replacement and can only walk 1/2 mile or so, preferably on the flat.

Bar/restaurant on site, which is open and a bit busy, afternoons and evenings. Not necessarily entertainment, just a bit of atmosphere.

Largish pitches, as we are 9metres plus car and trailer.

No more than a days drive from here.

We have acsi, and two weeks available before we start heading back up towards France and home. We enjoyed Benidorm and Barcelona, but fancy seeing somewhere new.

This is a nice site. Not too jammed in, and just about walking distance to the beach, but the long termers here don't use the bar, and we have to drive to anywhere else. We are getting bored. Lots of processional caterpillars at the moment though.

Thanks

Karen and Paul


----------



## tessajoe (Sep 23, 2008)

camping marbella playa entrance off the main road.nice site with its own access to the beach,good bar and nice food

http://www.campingmarbella.com/


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Camping Torre del Mar at Torre del Mar. About 50kms East of Malaga. About 10 mins from the motorway on main roads. The site is at the end of the prom, 200 mtrs from several bars and restaraunts. 200 mtrs from the long flat prom and beach, which is about 6 kms long.

They have long terms rates but it isn't an ACSI site. They have long pitches that will take a tag axle van easily. There is a car parking space outside reception. The site has a bar/restaraunt that is open most evenings and a pool. It's 400 mtrs from a Supermercado and about the same distance from the town centre and weekly market. It has people from virtually every European nation staying there are there is always something going on. The site has about 200 pitches in all but not all will fit your van.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Camping la Bellavista. BY Manilva..
Fantastic and ticks all your boxes..

http://www.campinglabellavista.com/

We leave in the morning but others who are with us are staying here. 
PM me if you want more info and i will also explain how to get a good discount.... !!


----------

